# ayos = how one looks



## AskLang

Tingnan mo *ayos *niya, ang ganda niya 'no?
Look at *how she looks*, isn't she beautiful?

Hello again,

Is *how one looks *the equivalent of *ayos* in English or is there a better word fit for this?

Thank you for your opinions.


----------



## DotterKat

AskLang said:


> Tingnan mo *ayos *niya, ang ganda niya 'no?
> Look at *how she looks*, isn't she beautiful?
> 
> Is *how one looks *the equivalent of *ayos* in English or is there a better word fit for this?....



It could be correct, depending on the intent of the speaker.  As the saying goes, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Your Tagalog text uses *ayos* (or *kaanyuhan*) which in fact could refer to somebody's *general* *appearance *or* how they look*   but the following clause comments that the person is in fact attractive. That makes the first clause a little vague, that is, it is not clear exactly what makes the person aesthetically pleasing to the speaker's eyes. To say "Ang ayos / kaanyuhan niya ay maganda." is like saying "Her (general) appearance is pleasing / beautiful." That is perfectly acceptable if one is commenting on the person's *bearing,* *attitude*, *manner of dressing* or even *posture* and would be adequate if one does not want to be more specific. However, it does not really give the listener a clear picture why or what specific features (face, hair, manner of dressing, way of walking, body type, etc.) is pleasing to the eye.


----------



## AskLang

Thanks DotterKat. By 'ayos' I wanted to speak about the way one is dressed from head to foot.


----------



## DotterKat

In that case, it would be much simpler and more direct to the point to say something along the lines of:

Look at how she's dressed, isn't she beautiful?
I love how she's dressed!
Look at her outfit, isn't she gorgeous?

Or even something like:

She is so well put together.


----------



## Rhime

I'd just like to add that "ayos" in this sense constitutes one's whole get-up, including dress, hair, make-up, etc. in which case, I guess DotterKat's "She is so well put together" may be the best translation.


----------

